# Can BH Korrosol be used for tar removal?



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi guys,
as the title says, can Korrosol be used for tar removal or do I need to get something else for that? I just don't seem to find this info on the product's description,and when you filter products on some online shops to "tar removers" Korrosol often features. 

If it's actually no good for tar, then which product would you recommend to use alongside it? Thanks


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Korrolsol is an iron remover.

For tar, I use Autosmart Tardis.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Nope its a fallout remover as listed on their website not a solvent tar remover.

You will need tar remover.

If your sticking with Bilthamber then this will work https://www.bilthamber.com/cleanser-fluid


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

Ok, cheers guys.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I would nrecommend tardis as well and for 15-20 quid for 5l IMO it can't be beaten. I've tried a few but always go back to tardis.

I would advise against the cleanser fluid although it may remove tar it would work out very expensive and it's more about prepping your paint for wax rather than tar or fallout removal etc.


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

macca666 said:


> I would nrecommend tardis as well and for 15-20 quid for 5l IMO it can't be beaten. I've tried a few but always go back to tardis.
> 
> I would advise against the cleanser fluid although it may remove tar it would work out very expensive and it's more about prepping your paint for wax rather than tar or fallout removal etc.


sounds good, I may give it a try, but where do you find it for that price? When I search for it all I'm seeing are some ebay pages with prices around £40..
would appreciate if you could share the link


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

I asked BH the question if they intended to add a tar remover to their lineup. The answer i was given is that cleanser fluid doubles up as a tar remover, so i would assume it is safe to use. Mr Hamber himself replied so i have no reason to doubt the information.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

akk_quattro said:


> sounds good, I may give it a try, but where do you find it for that price? When I search for it all I'm seeing are some ebay pages with prices around £40..
> would appreciate if you could share the link


Autosmart never used to sell online only via approved reps. They are moving slowly towards online sales but it's very limited. I'd suggest the stuff you're seeing is not official resellers the problem with tardis is the restrictions on shipping due to its properties. There's been posts previously around eBay with some suggesting it's not genuine or has been watered down which is the risk you take.

If you go to the Autosmart forum on here and put a post on with your location someone will hopefully reply with your nearest rep and you can give them a call. If not if you message them on here they should get back to you.

In my area the rep goes to quite a few local shows as well with his van so if there's any car shows near you might be worth looking in to and see if theyre there :thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

If you want an effective tar remover in a more manageable size than 5litres and easy to get, try Powermaxxed Tar Off. I still have an use Tardis, it's great, but I'm also not disappointed by Tar Off.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sam6er said:


> I asked BH the question if they intended to add a tar remover to their lineup. The answer i was given is that cleanser fluid doubles up as a tar remover, so i would assume it is safe to use. Mr Hamber himself replied so i have no reason to doubt the information.


I agree and I really like and rate BH products of which I've many. My only gripe with this is it's around 15 quid for 500ml which if I used for tar removal would cost a fortune


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I am sure the Autosmart tar remover is very good but there are other products aviable on smaller sizes eg http://car-chem.com/store/tar-glue-remover-1ltr?filter_name=tar

For me, I don't think I have used 5L of tar remover in the last 10 years so the Autosmart product would not be a good investment.

The Autoglym tar remover is very easy to buy at a local Halfords, it is not the strongest product in the world but given some dwell time it will do a reasonable job


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

macca666 said:


> I agree and I really like and rate BH products of which I've many. My only gripe with this is it's around 15 quid for 500ml which if I used for tar removal would cost a fortune


I agree, BH products are so good and surprisingly so affordable. Despite being a newbie I've already developed a brand loyalty to them. Shame they don't make a similarly good-valued tar remover..


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

macca666 said:


> Autosmart never used to sell online only via approved reps. They are moving slowly towards online sales but it's very limited. I'd suggest the stuff you're seeing is not official resellers the problem with tardis is the restrictions on shipping due to its properties. There's been posts previously around eBay with some suggesting it's not genuine or has been watered down which is the risk you take.
> 
> If you go to the Autosmart forum on here and put a post on with your location someone will hopefully reply with your nearest rep and you can give them a call. If not if you message them on here they should get back to you.
> 
> In my area the rep goes to quite a few local shows as well with his van so if there's any car shows near you might be worth looking in to and see if theyre there :thumb:


thanks buddy. that makes more sense. will probably go for a product that I can easily find in store/online though


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

lowejackson said:


> I am sure the Autosmart tar remover is very good but there are other products aviable on smaller sizes eg http://car-chem.com/store/tar-glue-remover-1ltr?filter_name=tar
> 
> For me, I don't think I have used 5L of tar remover in the last 10 years so the Autosmart product would not be a good investment.
> 
> The Autoglym tar remover is very easy to buy at a local Halfords, it is not the strongest product in the world but given some dwell time it will do a reasonable job


what about Oblitarate? is it any good?


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

akk_quattro said:


> what about Oblitarate? is it any good?


Works pretty well for me and removed pine tree resin more effectively than the Autoglym which is much more of a challenge than tar..... if you have ever had to do it !!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

If the tar is on a painted surface then get a little petrol from the lawn mower. Works great to dissolve tar.


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

Andy from Sandy said:


> If the tar is on a painted surface then get a little petrol from the lawn mower. Works great to dissolve tar.


would the petrol not affect the paint itself too??


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

If you're having trouble getting hold of Tardis or want something in a smaller size I'd highly recommend Carchem Tar & Glue remover.


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

neilmcl said:


> If you're having trouble getting hold of Tardis or want something in a smaller size I'd highly recommend Carchem Tar & Glue remover.


this one looks good. thanks for the heads up. i might get one of these :thumb:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

akk_quattro said:


> this one looks good. thanks for the heads up. i might get one of these :thumb:


The only one issue I had with it is the spray head, at least on the 500ml bottle, is not suited to solvent sprays and will seize up after only one or two uses. I decanted mine into a more suitable spray bottle.


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

neilmcl said:


> The only one issue I had with it is the spray head, at least on the 500ml bottle, is not suited to solvent sprays and will seize up after only one or two uses. I decanted mine into a more suitable spray bottle.


I have one of those pump operated spray bottles I got from Sainsburys, I hope that will work better.


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

Arvi said:


> Korrolsol is an iron remover.
> 
> For tar, I use Autosmart Tardis.


Then what's the point of BH Auto Wheel? I guess that's also an iron remover, right?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

akk_quattro said:


> Then what's the point of BH Auto Wheel? I guess that's also an iron remover, right?


It has added degreasers etc for more effective cleaning of alloy wheels.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Korrosol for your bodywork and auto wheel for wheels- it's more aggressive because wheels get hammered a lot more:thumb: and you can win a shed load in the Charity Prize Raffle


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Looking for a Tar remover also and reading up.
It does appear they are all quite different strength wise.
I do like the 5ltr option mostly, so a forum is always a good place to ask so its not too much of a punt.
The Koch Chemis Tar and Glue remover "TEW"looks like an option. Anyone used it?
Bilt Hamber and Koch Chemie are the rising stars to the UK market, quality gear.


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

i`ve had good results with AM tar, have a look at amdetails website.


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

Itstony said:


> Looking for a Tar remover also and reading up.
> It does appear they are all quite different strength wise.
> I do like the 5ltr option mostly, so a forum is always a good place to ask so its not too much of a punt.
> The Koch Chemis Tar and Glue remover "TEW"looks like an option. Anyone used it?
> Bilt Hamber and Koch Chemie are the rising stars to the UK market, quality gear.


I've gone Power Maxed Tar Off and so far seems to be fine


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

neilmcl said:


> The only one issue I had with it is the spray head, at least on the 500ml bottle, is not suited to solvent sprays and will seize up after only one or two uses. I decanted mine into a more suitable spray bottle.


I have the tardis in a bottle with a chemical resistant trigger and gave no bother for several years :thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

akk_quattro said:


> I've gone Power Maxed Tar Off and so far seems to be fine


Taking a punt on the Power Maxed Tar off glue remover on good reports its good gear. 
Found a place selling it much cheaper than others, blinding price.
Amazon only have it for £6 for 500ml. 
Ordered 2ea £12 free delivery from EuroCarParts. Can't go wrong on that.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

In years gone by we used to remove tar with either Methylated Spirits or White Spirit, both of which are as cheap as chips............. I still use them today and it's never harmed any surface that I've put it on. 
Derek.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought a 5L tub of Tardis about 10 years ago. 

No better than white spirit at removing tar in my experience.

Perhaps it works well on light tar but was really hard work with bad tar.


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

Itstony said:


> Taking a punt on the Power Maxed Tar off glue remover on good reports its good gear.
> Found a place selling it much cheaper than others, blinding price.
> Amazon only have it for £6 for 500ml.
> Ordered 2ea £12 free delivery from EuroCarParts. Can't go wrong on that.


Same here. Eurocarparts on Amazon was the best price I could find


----------

